# A picture for the nerds.



## Britannia (Dec 19, 2007)

I dug up old pictures from about 6 months ago.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

Everything about this picture is perfect. From the short little sleeves and the sweet pearls, to the gelled hair and the glossy mouth. It's a window into a room in your soul. And it smells like sex, candy and algebra in that room.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 19, 2007)

It always weirds me out to see you here, Brit, but damn, you're adorable.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It always weirds me out to see you here, Brit, but damn, you're adorable.



Yeah... but life loves inexplicable coincidences =)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*NOT my normal dress except 9am-8pm 7 days a week, now that i have a professional career*
*
damn..it won't load.......:*confused:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow. I never looked at myself as a nerd......but if I have to be one to look at that pic, then call me a nerd! That is a great pic.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*this is hdangel ala professional ATTIRE* 

View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this is hdangel ala professional ATTIRE*



Wow, you clean up all purdy


----------



## love dubh (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn, girl. That's smokin'. I could never pull off the short, gelled look, but you've nailed it. You have the perfect face for it. 

And I'd say your room smells more of sex, candy, and history. Especially some badass Latin American anarcha-feminist history.

eta: what color is your room? It's a nice shade, but the light from the lamp makes it look much peachier, softer, and relaxing.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 19, 2007)

love dubh said:


> eta: what color is your room? It's a nice shade, but the light from the lamp makes it look much peachier, softer, and relaxing.



That was my office room in Mexico, lol

Here's my studio now (shitty webcam! looks so much better IRL, I have tons of punk paraphernalia and sweet religious iconography)


----------



## Britannia (Dec 19, 2007)

and a bit more.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 19, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I dug up old pictures from about 6 months ago.



Girls in glasses make my knees weak...

Even though you de-friended me on facebook 

Nice pics, though


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I dug up old pictures from about 6 months ago.



Holy crap! I knew you were a hottie, but I didn't know you were THAT much of a hottie!


----------



## scarcity (Dec 20, 2007)

Mmm, sometimes I hate my glasses...

...but then I see this and think about how they can be used 

...and they do hide the bags under my eyes, that form during the exams, quite nicely


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty eyes 

nuff said.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 20, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Pretty eyes
> 
> nuff said.



I'm in Guaymas now, just FYI


----------



## Ivy (Dec 21, 2007)

damn girl, your lip gloss is poppin'.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 21, 2007)

Ivy said:


> damn girl, your lip gloss is poppin'.



Your lip gloss is cool
All the boys keep jockin'
They chase you after school


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 21, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I'm in Guaymas now, just FYI



:O Too bad it's hard to get from here to there


----------



## Britannia (Dec 21, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> :O Too bad it's hard to get from here to there



That's for sure.

I feel very humbled though... in the States my Spanish sounds great... but down here it's totally obvious I'm a complete gringa. :blush:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 21, 2007)

Britannia said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> I feel very humbled though... in the States my Spanish sounds great... but down here it's totally obvious I'm a complete gringa. :blush:



LOL, my English is the same . Now all I need to do is remember that you're taken :doh: (sexy glasses and accent??? You're trying to kill me aren't you?! :doh


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 21, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I dug up old pictures from about 6 months ago.



*whistles*


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 25, 2007)

this may sound ridiculous, but the pearls bring it all together :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> I feel very humbled though... in the States my Spanish sounds great... but down here it's totally obvious I'm a complete gringa. :blush:



Gah, I'm jealous. I'm really craving some authentic tequila and some chimichangas lol.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 25, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Gah, I'm jealous. I'm really craving some authentic tequila and some chimichangas lol.



lol this trip is the first time I've drank alcohol in years.

Beer on the beach around a bonfire at 2 am, and champagne the rest of the time.

I'm worried about what tequila would do to me lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> lol this trip is the first time I've drank alcohol in years.
> 
> Beer on the beach around a bonfire at 2 am, and champagne the rest of the time.
> 
> I'm worried about what tequila would do to me lol



Ok, now I'm REAALLYY jealous. Bonfires make my heart smile lol.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 25, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Ok, now I'm REAALLYY jealous. Bonfires make my heart smile lol.



Yeah, me too. It really rocked.

It was my first beach bonfire night-fest, ever, and it was perfect. I definitely plan on doing it again


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 25, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Gah, I'm jealous. I'm really craving some authentic tequila and some chimichangas lol.



I'm a strange Mexican... I don't like tequila and I've never even seen a chimichanga :blink:


----------

